# Luke Baryshnikov



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Luke Baryshnikov

His heart is in the Russian ballet in I believe.

Sometimes watching him is like watching the ballet, so beautiful.

Luke Baryshnikov by maryac58, on Flickr

Joy by maryac58, on Flickr

Just so beautiful by maryac58, on Flickr

Playing frisbee is one way we like to have fun, and Luke obviously loves it!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Beauty in Motion!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Who is this amazing dancer of a dog........?


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, he does look like he's dancing! I love it!! He's gorgeous! :love2:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

great capture!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Luke sure makes my heart dance! I do believe the Frisbee was invented just for him, just as the camera was for you. WOW, if your photos don't make a person's heart leap, they ought to checked for a pulse.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Super pics! That's wallpaper material right there!

--Q


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awesome!!!!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Wonderful ! Beautiful photos and dog !


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Having a ballet background, I can really appreciate Luke's moves ...

Now, let's see if he can do a tour jete' :dance:

The balletic movements in poodles is so captivating 
and being the audience is never dull.

WONDERFUL shots !


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is graceful and elegant even when he is playing. Lovely photos!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Great pictures, luke looks like he is having great fun! Panda always feels the need to add a spin to everything he does so when he jumps to catch his ball/frisbee he tries to spin while jumping lol


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

That second picture of him is just breathtaking! ♥


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

He is a handsome guy for sure..great photography! Thanks for sharing..is her yours?


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> He is a handsome guy for sure..great photography! Thanks for sharing..is her yours?


Yes, Luke is mine. He is a real character. Very athletic, loves his frisbee and dock jumping.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Luke and your photos are gorgeous! How did he learn to catch the frisbee in the air? Hunter follows the shadow on the ground so rarely makes a catch in the air.


----------



## lusid (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome pictures!

Few questions 
- What brand firsbee is that?
- How did you get him started on catching the disc?


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

PoodleMomAnew said:


> Luke and your photos are gorgeous! How did he learn to catch the frisbee in the air? Hunter follows the shadow on the ground so rarely makes a catch in the air.


 you know-how some dogs only like balls, well Luke loves frisbees and has since a puppy. He LOVES to jump! Even if it flies low, he wants to jump for it. So really training on my part, I just help him do what he loves.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful dog. The white dog with the green background should be in a book.


----------

